# Wifi connected with "X" beside it



## Fly guy (Jan 15, 2012)

Got my Fire for Christmas and love it.  It works fine with wireless router at home and some public places but more than half the time when I see unlocked Wifi and connect, there is an "X" beside the connect icon.  Even if I sign the disclaimer and agree to who-knows-what, the X won't go away and I don't have internet access.  Most times even when there isn't a  permission link, I get the X.  It's not strength related as I often show 3 or 4 bars of signal strength.  Anybody else having this problem?
Fly Guy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have that problem occasionally...there are some places I just can't get the Fire to connect...

Betsy


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I have had that problem a number of times with free wifi requiring a sign-in. I turn off my wifi connection, then on again. It usually reconnects and I can sign in again and the problem goes away. Sometimes the first sign-in just doesn't work. I've also found that sometimes the "x" isn't true. I have a good internet connection even though the "x" is there.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I saw the little 'X' for the first time this morning.

I was connected to wifi and reading about 2am, then plugged in the Fire for charging and went to sleep.  This morning I had carried the Fire and K3 downstairs and went to turn on the Fire to check a document and there was the little X next to the wifi icon.  But it quickly disappeared.  I think it was just connecting to my wifi and I caught it just before it connected?


----------



## jwirtz (Apr 27, 2009)

The 'x' means that you are connected to the Wifi - but for some reason the Wifi isn't able to connect to the internet.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

When I bring the Fire out of sleep mode, it takes a few seconds for the x to go away. I always assumed that it meant that I have Wifi on, but it's not connected yet. It always goes away by itself.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> When I bring the Fire out of sleep mode, it takes a few seconds for the x to go away. I always assumed that it meant that I have Wifi on, but it's not connected yet. It always goes away by itself.


Yep - I get the same thing. I assume it's because the wifi "goes to sleep" & disconnects when the Fire does, and reconnects when I wake it up.


----------

